# Hy-Vee prices 11/25/09



## the dude abides (Nov 25, 2009)

I made the mistake of going to the grocery store around noon today to grab a few things that we needed around the house.  Apparently so did the rest of the city.  That place was a zoo.  Everyone trying to get everything for a Thanksgiving dinner 24 hours before they serve it.  Geesh.

Anyhow, with turkeys and hams being the big draw right now I found a couple of decent priced things.

I picked up 2, 3+lb chuck roasts at $1.99lb (which is cheap for them).  They look really nice too.  They had a couple hundred of these things laid out.  Most around 2 lbs.  I had to dig around a little to find the ones that were just over 3lbs.  Usually I like to go even bigger than that.  But at that price I'll take 'em.

Also, I grabbed a 4lb pack of boneless CSRs at $1.49 per pound.

They only had a few racks of St. Louis ribs at $4.99lb and a couple packages of Corned Beef Brisket flats at $4.00 a lb.  I passed on both of those.  No bone-in butts.  Somebody on here the other day was talking about beef tenderloin.  Hy-Vee had had it for $19.99 per lb.  Yikes.  Tasty stuff though.


----------

